# NIGHTRIDE Hamburg:  Regelmäßig jeden Mittwoch um 19:00h



## *blacksheep* (8. August 2005)

Ab sofort findet 

jeden Mittwoch um 19 Uhr

ein Nightride am Alsterwanderweg statt.

Die Streckenlänge wird je nach Lust und Laune zwischen 30 und 50 Kilometern betragen.

"Technisch Ungeübte können ohne Probleme mitfahren, die paar Schlaglöcher bzw. Wurzelpassagen kennt man nach zwei Fahrten auswendig. 
Das Tempo wird immer an den/die Langsamsten angepasst.
Als Beleuchtung würde zur Not sogar eine Batterieleuchte genügen, zumindest, wenn zu Anfang nicht in den Wald gefahren wird. Zum Ausprobieren reicht sie aber. Nach der Fahrt wird der Debütant sowieso eine bessere Lampe wollen... (Hört, hört...  )
Eine 5-Watt-Sigma Mirage ist auch schon für Waldwege geeignet, nur bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten sieht man damit nicht wirklich genug.
Mit der 20-Watt-Sigma Mirage ist man eigentlich für so ziemlich alles gerüstet, auch wenn man sich in manch enger Kurve vielleicht einen etwas breiteren Lichtkegel wünscht."
(c) by MeikGuyver


Auf eine Eintragung im LMB kann meiner Meinung nach verzichtet werden. Zu-/Absagen können ja hier im Thread getätigt werden.

Gruss,
Janus


Treffpunkt: P+R Parkplatz U-Bahnhof Fuhlsbüttel


----------



## Rabbit (9. August 2005)

Hört sich gut an! Insbesondere wenn wir bis Ohlstedt hochfahren könnte ich mich dort ggf. ausklincken und direkt rüber nach Ahrensburg fahren.

Morgen klappt's aber eh noch nicht (und das liegt jetzt wirklich nicht am Wetter, isch schwör!) 

Aber vielleicht dann in der nächsten Woche! Ist nur schlecht nach Fuhlsbüttel zu kommen, wenn man erst ab 18:00h wieder die öffentlichen Verkehrsmittel mit dem Rad benutzen darf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *blacksheep* (9. August 2005)

Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> Hört sich gut an! Insbesondere wenn wir bis Ohlstedt hochfahren könnte ich mich dort ggf. ausklincken und direkt rüber nach Ahrensburg fahren.
> 
> Morgen klappt's aber eh noch nicht (und das liegt jetzt wirklich nicht am Wetter, isch schwör!)
> 
> Aber vielleicht dann in der nächsten Woche! Ist nur schlecht nach Fuhlsbüttel zu kommen, wenn man erst ab 18:00h wieder die öffentlichen Verkehrsmittel mit dem Rad benutzen darf



Wäre ja zu schön, um wahr zu sein, Harry van der Zucker wieder in voller Lebensgrösse sehen zu können. 

1 Stunde Anreise mit ÖNV sollten ja wohl ausreichend sein, um von Timbuktu nach Fuhlsbüttel gelangen zu können!  Plus/Minus 10 Minuten sind ja wohl das kleinere Problem. Auf Dich warten wir gerne, Harry!


----------



## JanV (9. August 2005)

Hört sich ja gut an; muss mal schauen wie ich das mit die Arbeit    und andere Sachen vereinbare. Morgen z.B klappt's schon mal nicht, vielleicht nächste Woche...

Auf alle Fälle wünsche ich Euch für morgen schon mal ein schöne Tour und trockenes Wetter   Ach ja die Hamburger Sommer...  

Gruß

Jan


----------



## Sir G (9. August 2005)

Hi,
Fuhlsbüttel, das ist ja 3 kilometer von mir entfernt   .
Aber diesmal muss ich euch leider enttäuschen, ich hab leider überhaupt keine Beleuchtung im moment   . Und irgendwie spielt das Wetter auch ne kleine Rolle    . 
Ich versuche es am nächsten Mittwoch dabei zu sein, wünsche eine schöne Tour


----------



## *blacksheep* (9. August 2005)

Sir G schrieb:
			
		

> ...ich hab leider überhaupt keine Beleuchtung im moment   .



Null Problemo. Für solche Fälle hab ich immer eine "Reservegarnitur" Mirage+MirageX mit dickem Akku in Reserve. Einfach vorher Bescheid geben, dann bring ich das Ding mit.

Gruss,

Janus


----------



## Rabbit (10. August 2005)

Janus schrieb:
			
		

> Auf Dich warten wir gerne, Harry!


Wenn das mal nicht eine persönliche Einladung war!? 

cu!


----------



## Sir G (10. August 2005)

Janus schrieb:
			
		

> Für solche Fälle hab ich immer eine "Reservegarnitur" Mirage+MirageX mit dickem Akku in Reserve. Einfach vorher Bescheid geben, dann bring ich das Ding mit.


Werde ich zur kenntnis nehmen  , scheide diesmal  aber trotzdem aus  .
Muss noch ein paar sachen erledigen, die Vorrang haben. 
Aber bis zum nächsten mal hab ich vielleicht schon meine Selbstbauleuchte fertig


----------



## *blacksheep* (11. August 2005)

Ihr habt was verpasst, wunderbares Nightridewetter, nicht EIN Tröpfchen kam vom Himmel 

Im Übrigen steht schlechtes Wetter für einen ungestörten Nightride, diese. sich offensichtlich um sportliche Optik bemühenden Schönwetter-"Skistock"-Spaziergänger  schaffen es doch tatsächlich, selbst nur zu zweit auftretend, den 1,5m bis 2m breiten Alsterwanderweg komplett für sich einzunehmen. Rene1, ich brauche Dich und Deine "Klingel"!  Den Rest besorgt dann meine EdisUn.  Schon bald wird mittwochs niemand mehr freiwillig den A-Weg betreten. 

Gruss,

Janus


----------



## Mira (11. August 2005)

Janus schrieb:
			
		

> ...diese. sich offensichtlich um sportliche Optik bemühenden Schönwetter-"Skistock"-Spaziergänger ...
> Janus



Tsts, diese Trendsportart nennt man auch "Nordic Walking" , bitte schön...und Skistockspaziergehen macht wirklich Spaß.
Das musste mal gesagt werden.

Ich habe jetzt schon Mitleid mit den von euch Gejagten - bin ich doch immer öfters mal zu Fuss in den HaBe und erschrecke mich immer wie irre, wenn von hinten wieder diese - wie nennt man doch noch diese der selstsamen  "Trendsportart" frönenden bunten Gestalten - ach ja: Mountainbiker! angerast kommen     ...


----------



## *blacksheep* (16. August 2005)

Morgen abend jemand mit am Start?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikegeissel (16. August 2005)

Janus schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen abend jemand mit am Start?


Sorry, habe meine Geehelichte dabei - bin schon froh, dass sie mit nach Timmendorfer Strand kommt.
Zu mehr werde ich sie wohl nicht bewegen können...
Also: 7.9. ist für mich vorgemerkt - dazwischen werde ich mich in der Türkei dick und kugelig futtern


----------



## EPICOS (16. August 2005)

Janus schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen abend jemand mit am Start?



Hallo,
bin mit von der Partie!

  und   

Gruß
Michael aus HH


----------



## EPICOS (17. August 2005)

Bedaure!
Kann leider nicht dabei sein.
Dennoch viel Spaß.

Gruß
Michael aus HH





			
				EPICOS schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> bin mit von der Partie!
> 
> und
> ...


----------



## *blacksheep* (22. August 2005)

Kommenden Mittwoch fällt der Nightride aus!


----------



## endorphin80 (23. August 2005)

also... morgen...

OK... Dann bin ich eben nicht dabei!

Gruß Rene


----------



## *blacksheep* (29. August 2005)

Nightride findet übermorgen definitiv statt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## endorphin80 (30. August 2005)

Na dann...

... bin ich mal definitiv dabei!

Bis denne!


----------



## endorphin80 (1. September 2005)

ich sag mal so....

...lass die Sonne in dein Herz....

Ich war dabei!  

Machen wir mal wieder....!

Auch wenn sonst keiner mitfährt!


CU


----------



## bikegeissel (2. September 2005)

OK - Mittwoch kann ich dann wohl auch wieder 
Urlaub beendet - sollte also endlich wieder weitergehen mit N.RIDES


----------



## *blacksheep* (6. September 2005)

bikegeissel schrieb:
			
		

> OK - Mittwoch kann ich dann wohl auch wieder
> Urlaub beendet - sollte also endlich wieder weitergehen mit N.RIDES



Supi, also morgen übliche Zeit, üblicher Treffpunkt.

Werde heute abend nochmals einen Knacktest durchführen, mal schauen, vielleicht brauchen wir ja doch noch ne Klingel...


----------



## endorphin80 (6. September 2005)

dabei!


----------



## madbull (6. September 2005)

Vor allem solltest du den 4er Kugelkopfinbus (das Trek-Propellerteil liegt übrigens bei mir  ) nicht vergessen, Alex - wenn die das bei MSP (war's doch?) mit dem vorgeschriebenen Drehmoment von 6,8Nm oder so angezogen haben...


----------



## gnss (6. September 2005)

Mit einer alten Cateye Lampe komme ich wohl nicht weit oder? Und wie sieht das mit der Strecke aus, sind Stollen wirklich nötig?


----------



## *blacksheep* (6. September 2005)

gnss schrieb:
			
		

> Mit einer alten Cateye Lampe komme ich wohl nicht weit oder? Und wie sieht das mit der Strecke aus, sind Stollen wirklich nötig?



Reicht dicke, sind ja genug andere BiXenon-Lampen am Start. 

Stollen sind nicht zwingend notwendig, nein. 

@Meik: Dass ich das Dingens nicht vergesse, das ist mal sicher. Immerhin ist die Kettenspannung derart hoch, dass ich wahrscheinlich ohnehin mal werde ran müssen...


----------



## gnss (7. September 2005)

meine bahn kommt um 18:59 an


----------



## *blacksheep* (13. September 2005)

Wer ist morgen mit am Start?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikegeissel (14. September 2005)

Ich setze diese Woche mal aus... Nächste Woche wieder!


----------



## gnss (14. September 2005)

fahrt ihr heute? ich kann leider noch ncihts versprechen


----------



## *blacksheep* (14. September 2005)

Bei stärkerem Regen als zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt, ziehe ich dann auch lieber das Alternativprogramm vor. Ansonsten warte ich bis ca. 19.15 Uhr am üblichen Treffpunkt.

Gruss,

Janus


----------



## gnss (14. September 2005)

auf mich brauchst du nicht zu warten


----------



## gnss (20. September 2005)

wie schaut es aus? ich habe zwar immer noch kein richtiges licht, aber immerhin ist schon ein irc leuchtmittel bestellt.


----------



## *blacksheep* (20. September 2005)

Ich bin morgen abend auf jeden Fall am Start. Falls notwendig, kann ich Dir ne Mirage+Mirage X zur Verfügung stellen. Solltest mir aber gleich Bescheid geben, ob gewünscht, dann kann ich das Ding bis morgen abend noch vollständig laden.

Gruss,

Janus


----------



## gnss (20. September 2005)

danke das hört sich gut an.


----------



## bikegeissel (20. September 2005)

Bin diese Woche lichtlos...
Falls gnss nicht käme, würde ich mich sehr über Licht froien


----------



## gnss (20. September 2005)

dann nimm du die sigma, mir reicht zum hinterherfahren auch die alte cateyefunzel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## endorphin80 (20. September 2005)

Ich werde Euch diese Woche mal allein ziehen lassen und am Freitag meine Prüfung ablegen.
Viel Spass!


----------



## *blacksheep* (20. September 2005)

gnss schrieb:
			
		

> dann nimm du die sigma, mir reicht zum hinterherfahren auch die alte cateyefunzel.



Jut, soll mir recht sein. Bringe das Teil mit.

Gruss,

Janus


----------



## gnss (21. September 2005)

eine schöne ausfahrt
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/8786


----------



## bikegeissel (22. September 2005)

Jau, vor allem ein Nightride komplett ohne Licht. Das hat auch was


----------



## Rees (22. September 2005)

Hallo,
hat viel Spaß gemacht.
Werde versuchen, demnächst öfter mitzukommen.
Viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## *blacksheep* (22. September 2005)

bikegeissel schrieb:
			
		

> Jau, vor allem ein Nightride komplett ohne Licht. Das hat auch was



Lichtschattenlutscher!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *blacksheep* (23. September 2005)

Heute fahre ich auch! Wer also Lust hat, 19 Uhr am üblichen Treffpunkt. Tempo wird heute sehr gemütlich, da ein Nightride-Neuling mit am Start ist.

Gruss,

Janus


----------



## gnss (23. September 2005)

bei dem wetter kann man nicht nein sagen.


----------



## *blacksheep* (26. September 2005)

Kommenden Mittwoch findet der Hamburger Nightride in Timmendorf statt.  Wer Interesse hat, möge sich bei mir melden, ich kann bis zu 3 Personen inkl. Bikes mitnehmen.

Gruss,

Janus

Martin? Christian? HARRY?


----------



## Rabbit (26. September 2005)

Janus schrieb:
			
		

> ... ich kann bis zu 3 Personen inkl. Bikes mitnehmen.
> 
> Martin? Christian? HARRY?


Ich werde erst am Mittwoch entscheiden können, ob's be mir klappt. Sollten dann noch nicht alle Plätze belegt sein komme ich sicher mit!

Danke für das Angebot,
Gruß,
Harry


----------



## Anfall (26. September 2005)

Achja gnss Was auch immer das heißen soll, aber es klingt wie der Laut, den man beim Stuhlgang von sich gibt... ), die XT-Stütze brauche ich jetzt doch nicht mehr, irgendso ein Irrer hat mir eine XTR verkauft


----------



## *blacksheep* (26. September 2005)

Anfall schrieb:
			
		

> ...irgendso ein Irrer hat mir eine XTR verkauft



Du hast DEM Irren für DIE Stütze doch nicht etwa GELD bezahlt??????


----------



## endorphin80 (27. September 2005)

Ich würde gern mit...

Oder fahre und kann noch mitnehmen!?!


Wie auch immer...


----------



## *blacksheep* (27. September 2005)

rene.kuehnel schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde gern mit...



Kein Problem. Jedoch müssen wir einen kleinen Tick früher los, da Meik noch eine lecker XT-Kurbel an Milas Rad zu schrauben gedenkt. Und eben diese Kurbel liegt hier in meinem Teile-Kasten.

Könntest Du gegen 17 Uhr schon abfahrbereit sein? Ich würde Dich dann in Wandsbek einsammeln.

Gruss,

Alex


----------



## madbull (27. September 2005)

Janus schrieb:
			
		

> Kein Problem. Jedoch müssen wir einen kleinen Tick früher los, da Meik noch eine lecker XT-Kurbel an Milas Rad zu schrauben gedenkt. Und eben diese Kurbel liegt hier in meinem Teile-Kasten.
> 
> Könntest Du gegen 17 Uhr schon abfahrbereit sein? Ich würde Dich dann in Wandsbek einsammeln.
> 
> ...


STOP!

Es geht doch hier jetzt um Mittwoch, oder? Da weiß ich erstens gar nicht, ob Mila kommt - und zweitens kann ich so früh noch gar nicht!
Die Planung mit früher kommen und Kurbel anbauen war doch für Donnerstag gewesen...

Ihr könnt aber gern trotzdem so ab 18:00 da sein, wenn ihr möchtet...


----------



## *blacksheep* (27. September 2005)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Die Planung mit früher kommen und Kurbel anbauen war doch für Donnerstag gewesen...



Du bist aber auch unflexibel, naja, wie Singlespeeder ja nun eben mal sind, nicht wahr? 

Also Kommando zurück, Abfahrt erst gegen 17.30 Uhr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## endorphin80 (27. September 2005)

na gut


----------



## *blacksheep* (4. Oktober 2005)

Bin morgen NICHT am Start.


----------



## Sofax (4. Oktober 2005)

Jetzt wollte ich morgen hier mal auftauchen .... und jetzt scheint es mir so, als wenn niemand vorhat den Mittwoch Sunsetride zu fahren?  
Ich wäre jedenfalls morgen 19:00 am Start und bräuchte als Neuling natürlich auch noch jemand ortskundigen...

P.S. ich schau morgen abend nochmal hier rein!
P.P.S. Licht hab ich


----------



## gnss (4. Oktober 2005)

ich würde ja, aber ich verfahre mich bestimmt.


----------



## madbull (5. Oktober 2005)

Sofax schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt wollte ich morgen hier mal auftauchen .... und jetzt scheint es mir so, als wenn niemand vorhat den Mittwoch Sunsetride zu fahren?
> Ich wäre jedenfalls morgen 19:00 am Start und bräuchte als Neuling natürlich auch noch jemand ortskundigen...
> 
> P.S. ich schau morgen abend nochmal hier rein!
> P.P.S. Licht hab ich


Kontaktier' doch René (bikegeissel), vielleicht nimmt er dich ja mit nach Timmendorf.


----------



## gnss (12. Oktober 2005)

was los?


----------



## Rees (12. Oktober 2005)

Hallöchen,
ich wäre heute auch dabei...
Bekommen wir denn mind. 3 Leute zusammen?
Gruß Christian


----------



## *blacksheep* (12. Oktober 2005)

Habe heute leider keine Zeit, ab nächster Woche bin ich jedoch wieder regelmässig anwesend.  Euch viel Spass!

Gruss,

Janus


----------



## gnss (12. Oktober 2005)

wenn sich bis 17:30 noch ein dritter meldet bin ich dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikegeissel (12. Oktober 2005)

...ich würde Euch mit nach Timmendorf nehmen - aber Auto ist schon voll


----------



## *blacksheep* (17. Oktober 2005)

Kommenden Mittwoch findet wieder die übliche Runde statt.


----------



## *blacksheep* (19. Oktober 2005)

Janus schrieb:
			
		

> Kommenden Mittwoch findet wieder die übliche Runde statt.



Nachdem hier keine Meldungen kommen, findet der Hamburger Nightride heute in Timmendorf statt.


----------



## gnss (19. Oktober 2005)

wann fährst du denn los?


----------



## *blacksheep* (19. Oktober 2005)

gnss schrieb:
			
		

> wann fährst du denn los?



Spätestens 17.30 Uhr.


----------



## *blacksheep* (24. Oktober 2005)

Hat heute abend jemand Lust?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (24. Oktober 2005)

ich habe lust, aber wenn ich das regenradar angucke vergeht sie mir ganz schnell wieder.


----------



## gnss (26. Oktober 2005)

heute soll es trocken bleiben, noch zwei mitfahrer?


----------



## *blacksheep* (26. Oktober 2005)

Ich fahre auf jeden Fall, ob zwei oder zweihundert Mitfahrer ist nebensächlich.


----------



## Christian_74 (26. Oktober 2005)

Hi! Wir nehmen unsere Mittwochsrunde heute wieder auf. Doch wir kommen vom Norden Richtung HH entlang die Alster und paar unmarkierte Wege.

Wer weiss, vielleicht sehen wir unsere Lichter gegenseitig.

Viel Spaß

Christian


----------



## gnss (26. Oktober 2005)

ich bin vielleicht erst um 19:05 da.


----------



## *blacksheep* (2. November 2005)

Kommt heute jemand?


----------



## gnss (2. November 2005)

Ich werde mit meiner Stadtschlampe da sein.


----------



## *blacksheep* (2. November 2005)

gnss schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde mit meiner Stadtschlampe da sein.



 Damn, stelle gerade fest, dass ich völlig vergessen habe, meine Edison nach dem gestrigen Einsatz zu laden. Das Ding ist völlig leer, somit fällt der Nightride für mich heute flach!!! 

Martin, schick mir doch bitte mal Deine Handynummer per PM oder in unserem Forum.


----------



## gnss (2. November 2005)

Schade, dann werde ich vor der Haustür eine Runde drehen.


----------



## frankfreerider (14. November 2005)

Hallo, ich dachte ehrlich gesagt ich wäre der einzige der so etwas macht. Habe Testberichte gesucht (Nightpro Elite) und bin dann hier gelandet...jetzt mit vollgeladenem Akku. Vom Prinzip würde ich gerne am 17.11.2005 mitfahren ( fährt jemand ?), muss aber noch beim Umzug helfen und weiß nicht ob ich es schaffe...

Viele Grüße,
Frank (aus Langenhorn).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *blacksheep* (14. November 2005)

frankfreerider schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, ich dachte ehrlich gesagt ich wäre der einzige der so etwas macht. Habe Testberichte gesucht (Nightpro Elite) und bin dann hier gelandet...jetzt mit vollgeladenem Akku. Vom Prinzip würde ich gerne am 17.11.2005 mitfahren ( fährt jemand ?), muss aber noch beim Umzug helfen und weiß nicht ob ich es schaffe...
> 
> Viele Grüße,
> Frank (aus Langenhorn).



Moin Frank,

ich kann zur Zeit nur 14-tägig fahren, nächster Mittwoch fällt flach, aber am 24.11. bin ich wieder am Start. Ansonsten könnte ich noch am Wochenende mal ne Runde drehen, schicke Dir ne PM, falls das mal spontan ansteht.

Gruss,

Alex


----------



## frankfreerider (15. November 2005)

Janus schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Frank,
> 
> ich kann zur Zeit nur 14-tägig fahren, nächster Mittwoch fällt flach, aber am 24.11. bin ich wieder am Start. Ansonsten könnte ich noch am Wochenende mal ne Runde drehen, schicke Dir ne PM, falls das mal spontan ansteht.
> 
> ...




Tach auch ! Kein Problem irgenwann klappt es bestimmt mal. Nächste Woche wird es bei mir allerdings nichts. WE ist auch immer schlecht, aber ich schaue hier mal ab und zu vorbei. 

Gruß,
Frank


----------



## Sofax (20. November 2005)

Wenn ich mir hier so die letzten Beiträge ansehen, dann sieht es so aus, dass diesen Mittwoch wohl einige am Start sein werden ...? Ich melde mich jedenfalls schonmal mit an!
Wie wärs Janus, frankfreerider, gnss, ... ?


----------



## gnss (22. November 2005)

Was ist denn jetzt Alex?


----------



## endorphin80 (22. November 2005)

genau... alex...

was geht?

radfahren macht ...ank


----------



## *blacksheep* (22. November 2005)

Ja ja ja, bin morgen am Start. Macht Euch auf eine seeeeeeeeeehr gemütliche, kleine Runde gefasst...


----------



## gnss (22. November 2005)

ist klein mit kurz gleichzusetzen? für 5 kilometer lohnt die anfahrt nicht.


----------



## Sofax (22. November 2005)

hmmm ... jetzt komme ich ins Dilemma und sag dann mal wieder ab für die Alster, da ich mich jetzt mittlerweile für morgen der Tour im Süden angeschlossen habe.


----------



## *blacksheep* (23. November 2005)

gnss schrieb:
			
		

> ist klein mit kurz gleichzusetzen? für 5 kilometer lohnt die anfahrt nicht.




Die 180 km An- und Abfahrt lohnen sich für 32 km Biken in TDF auch immer. Ich fahre höchstens 1,5 Stunden, mehr ist nicht drin. Bei dem kleinsten Anzeichen von Regen bin ich nicht da, kann es mir momentan nicht leisten krank zu werden, lag schon am Wochenende flach genug.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikegeissel (23. November 2005)

Ich bin ebenfalls immer noch höllisch verschnupft.
Mehr als 1x bei Kälte biken is nich.

Deswegen setze ich auch nochmal aus


----------



## gnss (23. November 2005)

wer ist denn nun am start?


----------



## *blacksheep* (26. November 2005)

Kommenden Mittwoch fällt der Nightride wegen normalem Team Normal SfdWP aus.


----------



## frankfreerider (29. November 2005)

Hallo,

hat jemand Morgen Lust eine kleine Tour zu unternehmen. Je nach Lust und Laune   ca. 20-40 km (eher 30   ). Treffpunkt am Bahnhof Fuhlsbüttel 18:00 Uhr ? Endgültige Zusage von meiner Seite Morgen gegen ca. 15 Uhr auf dieser Seite (abhängig vom Feedback).

Gruß,
Frankfreerider


----------



## frankfreerider (30. November 2005)

Hi,

habe heute 3 Sachen gelernt :

1. Man kann private Nachrichten erhalten ! Danke Heggi
2. Firmenfirwall blockt "Forum" - = nix Antwort um 15. Uhr
3. Der Ansturm hielt sich für heute in Grenzen   

Vielleicht klappt es beim nächsten mal.

Gruß,
FF


----------



## bikegeissel (13. Dezember 2005)

Diese Woche?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *blacksheep* (13. Dezember 2005)

bikegeissel schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Woche?



Na klar, wie gehabt.


----------



## bikegeissel (14. Dezember 2005)

Achja... Bin pumpenlos, habe wenig Luft im Reifen evtl. Schlauchwechsel nötig - Standpuftlumpe jemand für mich (Autoventil)?


----------



## gnss (14. Dezember 2005)

Heute? Noch 6 Studen bis dahin, könnte knapp werden.


----------



## bikegeissel (14. Dezember 2005)

gnss schrieb:
			
		

> Heute? Noch 6 Studen bis dahin, könnte knapp werden.


Knapp, eine Luftpumpe mitzubringen?
Reifenwechsel wäre in 5 min. erledigt - mache ich aber lieber vor Ort.


----------



## gnss (14. Dezember 2005)

Knapp für mich, ich bin ja auch andauernd im Forum. Luftpumpe wäre kein Problem, allerdings nur eine kleine.


----------



## gnss (14. Dezember 2005)

Ok bin dabei, kleine Pumpe auch. Reist jemand mit dem Auto an, damit ich eine Jacke darin deponieren kann?


----------



## bikegeissel (14. Dezember 2005)

Yeßßör


----------



## gnss (14. Dezember 2005)

Autoventil? Ist da keine Tankstelle in der Nähe?


----------



## Sofax (14. Dezember 2005)

bikegeissel schrieb:
			
		

> Yeßßör


gut dass du das Thema Pumpe noch ansprichst - wenn ich gleich mit dem bike anreise ist die Standpumpe ja etwas unhandlich .... (zur Not findet sich aber vielleicht eine Tankstelle??)
bis gleich


----------



## Sofax (18. Januar 2006)

sagt mal black_sheep und andere:
wie siehts eigentlich mit dem "regelmäßigen" Mittwochstermin aus???
Mal wieder Lust?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .:HaGbArD:. (18. Januar 2006)

Ich finde unter der Woche ist es immer ganz schlecht!!! vorallem in der stadt!!!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=197398


----------



## *blacksheep* (18. Januar 2006)

Sofax schrieb:
			
		

> sagt mal black_sheep und andere:
> wie siehts eigentlich mit dem "regelmäßigen" Mittwochstermin aus???
> Mal wieder Lust?



Lust schon, aber der Alsterwanderweg ist momentan quasi unfahrbar. Spiegelglatt. Macht keinen Spaß.


----------

